# need help with moparscape silab



## smuge (Mar 19, 2008)

when i enter my username, password and the server ip and i log in, theres just a black screen in the space where you see your character and it says "loading please wait" and that never goes away.:sigh:


----------



## smuge (Mar 19, 2008)

some one please replie


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please don't bump your thread after just a few hours. When someone has an answer they will reply.


----------



## smuge (Mar 19, 2008)

oh sorry


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What is moparscape?


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

A Mod of runescape, if you read the terms it says email an admin if you have trouble logging in, you should have read it first, also its illegal


----------

